# 2011 coupons expire 2/29/12 and must be USED by then!



## the_traveler (Dec 1, 2011)

Since it's the end of the year, and many of us have excess and to be unused upgrade certificates and/or CA/ML day passes, instead of having many threads, let's try to combine them into this one only!




It will be much easier for anyone to find these items! (Note that these expire 2/29/12!)

Maybe this thread will be pinned later to keep it at the top!

Another note: The coupons do have the member's name and AGR number printed on them, but they are fully transferable for *FREE* - they just can't be sold!



So they must be a gift *ONLY*! (Remember that here at AU, we are all one dis-functional family!



)


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll start!

I have 1 day pass and 5 (*FIVE*) upgrade certs for the taking! PM me if you want one.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 1, 2011)

Can the upgrade certs be used for anything on the LD network or are they strictly a commuter corridor option?


----------



## Anderson (Dec 1, 2011)

They're strictly non-LD...I _think _with the odd exception of upgrading to BC on the Palmetto. Basically, they don't apply for sleepers.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 1, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> Can the upgrade certs be used for anything on the LD network or are they strictly a commuter corridor option?


They are "one class upgrades" - but it does not include an upgrade to sleepers!



It is good from coach to BC, but if the "upgrade" is only $10, the coupon is worth $10! The best use of these is on Acela where going from BC to First "costs" like $100+! And if traveling between Select City Pairs, your AGR earnings go from 500 AGR points to 750 AGR points!





I must also place a limit of 1 per customer to be fair to all!





I still have 1 day pass and 3 upgrades left!


----------



## Dovecote (Dec 1, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > Can the upgrade certs be used for anything on the LD network or are they strictly a commuter corridor option?
> ...


Dave,

I sent you a PM.

Dovecote


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 1, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> I'll start!
> 
> I have 1 day pass and 5 (*FIVE*) upgrade certs for the taking! PM me if you want one.


The coupons are free. _Shipping and handling_ is $20 each! 

ONLY KIDDING!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 1, 2011)

PRR 60 is kidding! S&H is $30!





All may have been spoken for, pending a reply. If so, have a safe and happy holiday season!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 1, 2011)

At least 2 of the 12 hour upgrade certs fell thru, and I'm waiting on a reply about 2 more. The others are gone! As of now, I still have 2 upgrade certs, plus maybe 2 more, available.


----------



## gatelouse (Dec 2, 2011)

I have two 12-hour upgrades available for anyone willing to do one of the following experiments:

1. Attempt to upgrade a YE or YF bucket coach fare (deep discount coach that's usually not upgradeable at booking). For instance, tickets purchased on Rail Sale, the NEC 3-day sale, or the NEC 14-day advance purchase.

2. Attempt to upgrade an adult and half-fare child traveling with you.

The certs remain yours whether you succeed or fail. All I ask is that you make the genuine effort and report the results to AU for the benefit of all.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Dec 2, 2011)

Dave, I believe I asked via PM, but I would absolutely love an upgrade cert to use on the PacSurf... thank you so much


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 2, 2011)

gatelouse said:


> I have two 12-hour upgrades available for anyone willing to do one of the following experiments:
> 
> 1. Attempt to upgrade a YE or YF bucket coach fare (deep discount coach that's usually not upgradeable at booking). For instance, tickets purchased on Rail Sale, the NEC 3-day sale, or the NEC 14-day advance purchase.
> 
> ...


At one point two years ago when the fares started I booked a trip from PHL-RTE and was able to get a seat in BC and keep the low bucket. It took some over riding but the ticket agent made it happen!  Those were the one hour coupons though. Not sure on a 12 hour.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 2, 2011)

All my coupons are gone



Thank you for playing "The Giveaway, Part I"!





I'm almost 100% sure in the next few weeks that there'll be many more offers!





FYI: To use the upgrade certificates, you *MUST* purchase a *FULL FARE* ticket!



Use of any discounts (like AAA on a weekend AE) disqualifies use of an upgrade certificate! And you can not upgrade with these to a sleeper!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 2, 2011)

If anyone has a pair of CA access coupons to spare, it looks like this person could really use some:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/44591-travel-with-11mo-baby/page__pid__332845#entry332845

If she joins the site, you guys can use PMs to work the details out.


----------



## gatelouse (Dec 3, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> At one point two years ago when the fares started I booked a trip from PHL-RTE and was able to get a seat in BC and keep the low bucket. It took some over riding but the ticket agent made it happen!  Those were the one hour coupons though. Not sure on a 12 hour.



As each year's coupons use different promo codes, it's more likely that any policy changes implemented in Arrow over the past 2 years would be more relevant than the upgrades being 1, 12, or 48 hours. I do wonder whether the overrides that your ticket agent performed were a straight manual price, or a manual price plus change of fare bucket to allow the upgrade to be honored. My impression was that any F (standard) type rider, regardless of fare basis, could easily be changed to CS and be manually priced into the prevailing bucket, so that a YE 14-day advance could move to a JD/JC/JA/J bucket.

I wonder whether Amtrak has an official policy on upgrading a "non-upgradeable" fare with AGR coupons. On the one hand, all tickets become upgradeable onboard, and the coupons can be considered an extension of that privilege. On the other hand, limitations on the coupons' use (e.g. not valid with other discounts) suggest that the prevailing fare rules—no upgrades before boarding—would apply.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 3, 2011)

Ryan said:


> If anyone has a pair of CA access coupons to spare, it looks like this person could really use some:
> 
> http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/44591-travel-with-11mo-baby/page__pid__332845#entry332845
> 
> If she joins the site, you guys can use PMs to work the details out.


If she does not have a ticket for the baby, maybe she could use a companion coupon also.


----------



## Batavian (Dec 3, 2011)

If anyone has one spare upgrade coupon, I could use one. Going to visit family in Chicago.

Thank you to whoever has a spare.


----------



## CHamilton (Dec 3, 2011)

I have the following to give away. PM me.

One-Class Upgrade Coupon -- 3 2 1 Sorry, all gone now.

Single-Day Pass to ClubAcela or Receive a 10% Amtrak Discount -- 3 2


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 3, 2011)

pennyk said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has a pair of CA access coupons to spare, it looks like this person could really use some:
> ...


An 11 month old does not need a ticket, nor does she receive a seat automatically! So if coach is filled, she may have to be held the entire trip!


----------



## pennyk (Dec 3, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan said:
> ...


If she had a ticket - even if not required, could the still deny her a seat if the train were full? It does not seem right


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 3, 2011)

pennyk said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > An 11 month old does not need a ticket, nor does she receive a seat automatically! So if coach is filled, she may have to be held the entire trip!
> ...


No, then she would be entitled to a seat.

That's the gamble:


Not pay for a ticket, and maybe not have a 2nd seat on a full train, or
Pay the extra cost for an un-needed ticket for an 11 month old.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 3, 2011)

gatelouse said:


> I wonder whether Amtrak has an official policy on upgrading a "non-upgradeable" fare with AGR coupons. On the one hand, all tickets become upgradeable onboard, and the coupons can be considered an extension of that privilege. On the other hand, limitations on the coupons' use (e.g. not valid with other discounts) suggest that the prevailing fare rules—no upgrades before boarding—would apply.


The coupon can only be handled in advance. A conductor cannot accept the coupon onboard the train and provide you with a free upgrade.


----------



## boxcar479 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have two Upgrade coupons and two CA passes free for the taking. Just P M me and we'll go from there.


----------



## GMW (Dec 6, 2011)

I could definitely use your upgrade coupons if they are still available? Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 6, 2011)

To Guest_GMW and any other guests: You can not send a PM (Private Message) to another member, and I would not recommend that you post your address or email address in public. I would suggest that you become a member of AU (there is no charge



), and then you can PM the member easily!


----------



## boxcar479 (Dec 7, 2011)

The 2 upgrade coupons are gone. but I still have 2 Club Acela passes if anyone is interested.Send me a P.M. and we will go from there.


----------



## J-1 3235 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have one Companion coupon up for grabs. First PM takes it 

Mike


----------



## J-1 3235 (Dec 7, 2011)

J-1 3235 said:


> I have one Companion coupon up for grabs. First PM takes it
> 
> Mike


And it's gone.....


----------



## boxcar479 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am down to one Club Acela pass. I'll be happy to send it out.


----------



## inspiration100 (Dec 14, 2011)

If anyone has an extra companion voucher that they won't use, I'd love to take it off your hands  .


----------



## boxcar479 (Dec 21, 2011)

boxcar817 said:


> I am down to one Club Acela pass. I'll be happy to send it out.


As of 12/21/11 I still have the Club Acela pass

Edit: to say the coupon is no longer available


----------



## Anderson (Dec 31, 2011)

I just want to thank all of y'all that lent me coupons for my dash for Select Plus. By my math, the last Acela leg I'm boarding out of NYP back to WAS (in about 90 minutes; the Meteor was an hour early into Penn) is going to put me "over the top" (with a couple hundred points to spare...I think I'm going to end up with just under 10,500 when all is said and done). So a very profuse thanks to all of y'all that made this possible.


----------



## Dovecote (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year to All AU Members. My travel plans for January and February will more than likely not include any Amtrak travel. With this in mind, I have available (1) One-Class Upgrade Coupon (Cold, Rain, and Snow was the original owner) and (3) Club Acela Pass/10% Amtrak discount (one pass per member). PM me if you would like to become a owner of one. First come, first served.

Just a reminder per The_Traveler: The coupons do have the member's name and AGR number printed on them, but they are fully transferable for FREE - they just can't be sold! So they must be a gift ONLY!


----------



## Dovecote (Jan 1, 2012)

Dovecote said:


> Happy New Year to All AU Members. My travel plans for January and February will more than likely not include any Amtrak travel. With this in mind, I have available (1) One-Class Upgrade Coupon (Cold, Rain, and Snow was the original owner) and (3) Club Acela Pass/10% Amtrak discount. PM me if you would like to become a owner of one. First come, first served.
> 
> Just a reminder per The_Traveler: The coupons do have the member's name and AGR number printed on them, but they are fully transferable for FREE - they just can't be sold! So they must be a gift ONLY!


The upgrade coupon was snatched quickly. Club Acela passes still available.


----------



## benjibear (Jan 1, 2012)

Dovecote said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year to All AU Members. My travel plans for January and February will more than likely not include any Amtrak travel. With this in mind, I have available (1) One-Class Upgrade Coupon (Cold, Rain, and Snow was the original owner) and (3) Club Acela Pass/10% Amtrak discount. PM me if you would like to become a owner of one. First come, first served.
> ...



When do they have to be used by?


----------



## benjibear (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh stupid me. I see they need to be used by the end of Feb. I would be interested in one of the club acela passes.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a One-Class Upgrade Coupon and a Companion Coupon, each of which will expire on 2/29/12. Please PM me if you would like either one. I will give preference to anyone attending the Florida mini-gathering so I can hand deliver the coupon(s).

Edit to update: unless a FL mini gathering participant PM's me in the next day or so, the Upgrade Coupon has been taken. I still have the Companion Coupon.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 2, 2012)

Since the fine folks at RVR forgot to ask for my upgrade coupons a few weeks ago, I've got a spare. I'm going to go ahead and offer a one-class coupon. PM me to request it.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 3, 2012)

And the coupon is spoken for.


----------



## Misty. (Jan 15, 2012)

Making it official now - I have 3 upgrade coupons and 3 2 Lounge passes available (sadly, I don't see myself taking even a day trip to CHI before the end of next month). And just a note - I won't be back on this board till at least 5pm Central to check my PMs, so don't panic at a lack of immediate response. 

EDIT: I think I might be making a Michigan Great Dome run this week. While timing doesn't give me new coverage on the Wolverine, it will add the Blue Water to my list of partially traversed routes, and give me a few hours to mess around in CHI in general.

EDIT X 2: Removing this offer for the moment because I don't know what I ended up doing with the coupons :/


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello All!

I made Select over my December travels, and lo and behold got the Select packet today. Unfortunately due to financial constraints I have no Amtrak travel between now and the 2/29/12 Expiration date, so I have 3 CA/10% coupons and 3 12 hr 1 class upgrade coupons up for grabs! PM me with your address, and I'll get them out to you as soon as possible!

Thanks,

~ DCTE


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast (Jan 22, 2012)

DC Train Enthusiast said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I made Select over my December travels, and lo and behold got the Select packet today. Unfortunately due to financial constraints I have no Amtrak travel between now and the 2/29/12 Expiration date, so I have 3 CA/10% coupons and 3 12 hr 1 class upgrade coupons up for grabs! PM me with your address, and I'll get them out to you as soon as possible!
> 
> ...


Now down to 1 upgrade coupon, still got the 3 CA/10% ones though.

DCTE


----------



## smile145 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have 3 "One Class Upgrade Coupon" and 3 "Single Day Pass to Club Acela or 10% Discount" passes. All my trips were in sleepers this past year and I didn't need these.

All expire 2/29/12.

The upgrade coupons can be used only within 12 hours of departure and only on certain trains which I assume most people reading this will know which trains they are accepted but if not just ask me.

All have my name on them but I believe I am allowed to give them away for free to others. Please contact me if you could use any, please only take them if you are going to actually use them. I will reply to your PM and let you know depending on how many respond. I may not be able to reply to your PM until tommorrow.

Kim


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 22, 2012)

smile145 said:


> I have 3 "One Class Upgrade Coupon" and 3 "Single Day Pass to Club Acela or 10% Discount" passes. All my trips were in sleepers this past year and I didn't need these.
> 
> All expire 2/29/12.
> 
> ...


I'm moving this and merging it with the main thread of coupons too give away.


----------



## smile145 (Jan 25, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I'm moving this and merging it with the main thread of coupons too give away.



Maybe it's just me, but I think a lot of people don't see the updates to the threads that are pinned at the top and look for new threads in the list which is why I posted as a seperate thread originally.

In any case, I still have 3 upgrade coupons and 2 Club Acela passes to give away. In the past the upgrade coupons went within hours and its been days with no responses so I thought maybe its due to no one reading this pinned thread.


----------



## Sky Pilot (Jan 25, 2012)

smile145 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I'm moving this and merging it with the main thread of coupons too give away.
> ...



I'm an AGR member but don't have any status. Are these Acela Express upgrades or NER upgrades?

Blue skies ..

Edited: Fixing fat-fingered typo


----------



## Misty. (Jan 25, 2012)

Sky Pilot said:


> smile145 said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


As long as the seating is available, any route that has more than coach seating! Example: If I wanted to, I could use the coupon on a Lincoln Service or Missouri River Runner upgrade.


----------



## Sky Pilot (Jan 26, 2012)

MistyOLR said:


> Sky Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > smile145 said:
> ...


I guess I need to ask my question more directly. Can one use one of these upgrades on the Acela to go from BC to FC? If so, I'd be interested and would likely be able to use this before 2/29/12.

Blue skies ..


----------



## AlanB (Jan 26, 2012)

Sky Pilot said:


> I guess I need to ask my question more directly. Can one use one of these upgrades on the Acela to go from BC to FC? If so, I'd be interested and would likely be able to use this before 2/29/12.
> 
> Blue skies ..


Yes, the coupon is good for a free upgrade from BC to FC on Acela provided that one books the Acela with no discounts. No AAA, no NARP, no Senior discounts are allowed.

You can book your reservation at any time in an effort to get the lowest possible bucket, then call up Amtrak (not AGR) within the 12 or 48 hour time limit depending on which type of coupon you have for the free upgrade. After arriving at the station you hand over the coupon and your reservation number (easier if you bring the barcoded confirmation, to obtain the ticket. You need one coupon per person, per leg. In other words, the coupon is not valid for a round trip, you'd need two coupons to do a RT.

The coupons also work for any coach to BC upgrade on any service that offers BC. The coupon is NOT valid for a free upgrade to a sleeper however.


----------



## gatelouse (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like I'll have 1 or 2 companion coupons that I won't need. PM if you need one. Just remember that Feb 17 and 20 are blacked out.


----------



## gatelouse (Feb 13, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> Looks like I'll have 1 or 2 companion coupons that I won't need. PM if you need one. Just remember that Feb 17 and 20 are blacked out.


Hmm, can't seem to edit my prior post. These certs are gone.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 17, 2012)

Just a friendly reminder that all 2011 upgrade certificates and club passes *MUST* be *USED* (not just redeemed or bought) by 2/29/12!





So if you have some that you can not use by then, please consider offering them to another of our AU family! We are all one big dis-functional family!





Because of the expiration date. this thread will be unpinned and/or deleted around 2/24/12 to allow for mailing or delivery time!

Last chance! On 3/1/12, they will not even be worth the paper they're printed on!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 24, 2012)

Since no one gas posted to this thread since before 2/27, I am going to unpin it and allow it to die a slow natural death! It will still be available until 2/29, but down below in the "regular" threads!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 29, 2012)

Today is 2/29/12, so unless the voucher can be delivered and USED within the next few hours, they will be no good. Thus I am closing this thread!


----------

